

Ask HN: Review our startup, Freshdesk - girishm

Two ways to review 
1. Signup here and create your account http://www.freshdesk.com/signup.html<p>2. If you don't want to sign up - you can login using your Google account to see a demo here - http://demo.freshdesk.com/login
======
JonLim
Interesting. What differentiates you guys from Tender App?

Also, what are you using for the inbound mail? (That you use to post replies
with.)

And I'd love to talk shop about what you are using for outbound transactional
mail. Product Manager for PostageApp (<http://www.postageapp.com>) and I love
hearing about what startups are using for their needs!

------
girishm
Clickable links - Signup - <http://www.freshdesk.com/signup.html>

Demo - <http://demo.freshdesk.com/login>

